# Hymer B584 seat covers



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Has anybody removed their seat covers for cleaning, if so were they hard to get off and put back on again :roll: any advise would be very helpful.  

Thanks,

Keith.


----------

